# George Nelson Bench - Plans



## buktotruth (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone have (or know where to find) plans for a George Nelson style slat bench (e.g. http://www.roomandboard.com/rnb/pro...nc_MC_Nelson&gclid=CIKVwJiq0acCFcZw5QodIH1eDg). 

The design is simple enough, and I even found a Sketchup plan for it (http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=134566ae853484b4f01a355e7890ec96&prevstart=0), but before jumping into the project, I'd love to see a set of detailed plans to help answer some questions. For instance, how are the legs constructed? How are the legs attached to the seat? Etc...?

Thanks everyone!
Jeff


----------



## NorCal Scot (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't...but I will say that is one cool looking bench! Keep in touch with your build!


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

not sure where you could find plans. however, i had a buddy of mine build a bench very similar to this. the way he constructed it had 4 legs without the bottom stretcher. and in between each slat was a spacer of some sort, when it came to where the leg was the spacer was actually a tenon on the leg. he then used a threaded rod and bolted the entire thing together. i know this isn't exactly the way the picture shows but it gives you some ideas. if you really wanted to keep the clean look, you could probably build each set of legs as a rectangular frame and simply glue and or screw to the bottom of the seat slats. as far as attaching slats to the ends it looks like they used a simple half lapp joint. i hope this helps.


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

That is nice. That site will let you zoom in and take a closer look. The bench top looks fairly straight forward to build with half lap joints. I failed to spot how they mounted the legs. The same site has the same bench only with chrome legs instead. It shows the bench top in better detail if you use the zoom feature. I wonder how you would finish such a bench top? I think that top would look really good in quarter sawn white or red oak. I do.


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

i think for finishing you could probably pre-finish and just be carefull about not finiishing the glue joint. i've seen shellac used for several benches


----------

